

Knock 70% off REST network time - GiraffeNecktie
http://technosophos.com/content/connection-sharing-curl-php-how-re-use-http-connections-knock-70-rest-network-time

======
danudey
It would be nice if the title reflected the fact that this article is focussed
entirely on _making_ REST connections from _PHP only_ using the _CURL_
library. My first interpretation was that the article was about speeding up
your own REST app, not accessing someone else's via PHP's CURL library.

